# Grafiken auf JPanel per Drag&Drop verschieben



## Leeprasteen (29. Jun 2004)

ich möchte in einem applet auf einem JPanel verschiedene kleine grafiken/icons anzeigen und diese innerhalb des Panels per drag&drop verschieben. nun ist es mir inzwischen gelungen eine einzelne grafik auf diese weise darzustellen und zu verschieben. dabei ist der mouselistener aber dem Panel zugeordnet, was bei mehreren grafiken unpraktisch wird, da ich ja sonst irgendwo die informationen zwischenspeichern müsste, wo sich die grafiken gerade befinden. also wollte ich eine eigene klasse schreiben, die jeweils eine grafik enthält und der ein mouselistener zugeordnet ist.
meine fragen wären nun: ist die überlegung günstig oder kann/sollte ich das ganze anders lösen?
und zweitens wenn ich eine eigene klasse für die grafik(en) schreibe, von welcher klasse sollte ich sie ableiten?
vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Jun 2004)

Verschoben: Java-Applets.


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jun 2004)

Du solltest die Klasse von Canvas (AWT) oder JComponent (Swing) ableiten.
Vermutlich ist das ein besserer Ansatz, aber du musst dabei bedenken: Der Startklick (Drag) ist zwar im Canvas/JComponent, der MouseListener zum Loslassen (Drop) muss aber ins JPanel.

Schau dir vielleicht am besten mal das Drag and Drop - Package an.


----------

